# How much is it worth?



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello! 

How much would you be willing to pay for;
1) Seven secondhand Epic land raiders?
2) One battle barage for BFG?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Moriouce said:


> Hello!
> 
> How much would you be willing to pay for;
> 1) Seven secondhand Epic land raiders?
> 2) One battle barage for BFG?


Depends on the material and condition


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

The marine barge (considering condition) you could get a far price for, maybe £20 easy if unmade and unpainted as BFG is still popular, the land raiders...maybe £10 for all 7 if they are metal, not the plastic ones, nobody really cares enough


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

The raiders are still of unknown material since I have only seen them on pics.. they are mediocre painted. The barge is in plastic.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

The barge is in plastic?...that is odd, she was never done in plastic, she was metal.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> The barge is in plastic?...that is odd, she was never done in plastic, she was metal.


On the pic I have it look very matt grey so I thought it was plastic. Might be metal then but unpainted as far as I know.


----------

